# S&W 639 Magazine



## Magicmanmb (Jan 6, 2007)

Does anyone have an extra magazine for the Smith 639 they would be willing to sell? Only ones I'm able to find have the black plastic curved base need the flat steel version. The others won't lock in, and the black bases are just a hair shorter than the factory one that came with it.

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=162234

http://www.smith-wesson.com/webapp/...&langId=-1&parent_category_rn=33304&training=

These should work. I don't have many to spare myself.


----------

